# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  TOLONGGG OM..

## gaban

::  Buat Para suhu... Minta solusina... ikan Saya 4 ekor ga maw makan dah 3 hari... tp berenang masi bs.... Sy Binun.. harus pake obat apa dan digimanain.....sakit apa ikan saya.. Perut Kembung ato stres... ato apa... TOlong Om.......

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gaban

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gaban

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gaban

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irone78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gaban

Setelah di cek... bagian dalam tubuh banyak mengeluarkan darah.
Lambung Kosong membengkak, sebelom mati mengeluakan darah dari Insang. Hiks..
sadis amat tu virus apa ya.. br pertama sy liat kek gitu.

----------

